# Weboberfläche ISPCONFIG und Squirrelmail nicht mehr erreichbar



## dho (15. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe mir nach dem Howto (HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der perfekte Server - Ubuntu 10.10 [ISPConfig 3]) den Ubuntu-Server 10.10 aufgesetzt.
Das hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert, bis auf das der smtp-Server offline ist. Bevor ich aber diseses Problem(?) lösen wollte, wollte ich mir erstmal einen SSH-Zugang von meinem Handy auf den Server einrichten. 
Dazu habe ich mir bei selfhost.de ein DynDns eingerichtet und auf den Server ddclient installiert. Danach habe ich in der ssh_config `PermitRootLogin'  auf `no` gesetzt und einen neuen User angelegt den ich der `Admin-Gruppe`zugewiesen habe. Per Putty bzw. über die Shell/SSH kann ich mich nun mit beiden Benutzernamen anmelden. Der eine ist root, der andere ist für die exteren Zugriff vorgesehen. Nun erreiche ich aber die Weboberfläche von ISP-Config3, Squirrelmail und die Website vom Webserver nicht mehr! Von aussen habe ich die Website des Webservers noch gar nicht erreichen können (siehe Ihre Selfhost Domain). Es sollte doch die typische unkonfigurierte Apache-Website "It's works" erscheinen!?
Per ISP-Config-Monitor vom Handy aus sehe ich, daß TCP/HTTP online ist, alles andere offline.
Was ist passiert? Habe ich einen Fehler gemacht?


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2012)

Im apache error.log sowie im mail.log müssten Fehler drin stehen,poste die bitte mal.


----------



## dho (16. Feb. 2012)

apache2 error.log

```
Thu Feb 09 06:57:17 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Thu Feb 09 06:57:17 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Thu Feb 09 06:57:17 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.5 PHP/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.7 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-06-23) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Thu Feb 09 06:57:17 2012] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 1939)
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:33 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] invalid request-URI
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:43 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:53 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:53 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:53 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:53 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:53 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:55 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:55 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:55 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:55 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:23:55 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:10 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:10 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:10 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:10 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:10 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:12 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: html_server in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 237, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:12 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: unbekannt in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 255, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:12 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: Information in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 256, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:12 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: kritisch in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 258, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Thu Feb 09 21:24:12 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined variable: description in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/monitor/show_sys_state.php on line 72, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 06:53:55 2012] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.251 for ServerName
[Fri Feb 10 06:53:56 2012] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Fri Feb 10 06:53:56 2012] [notice] Digest: done
[Fri Feb 10 06:53:57 2012] [notice] Apache/2.2.16 (Ubuntu) DAV/2 mod_fcgid/2.3.5 PHP/5.3.3-1ubuntu9.9 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2010-06-23) mod_ssl/2.2.16 OpenSSL/0.9.8o configured -- resuming normal operations
[Fri Feb 10 06:53:57 2012] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 30272)
[Fri Feb 10 18:31:03 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] invalid request-URI
[Fri Feb 10 18:35:35 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: login in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:18 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:18 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:18 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:38 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:38 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:38 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:36:38 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: return_to_url in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/tform_actions.inc.php on line 142, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:40:59 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:40:59 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:40:59 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: admin:system_config:on_after_update in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:41:56 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: logout in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/classes/plugin.inc.php on line 140, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 18:41:56 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] PHP Notice:  Undefined index: site in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/login/logout.php on line 70, referer: http://192.168.1.251:8080/index.php
[Fri Feb 10 20:23:19 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] invalid request-URI
[Fri Feb 10 20:58:17 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.243] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 20:58:44 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.243] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 20:59:02 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.243] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 21:00:02 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.243] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 21:00:43 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.243] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 21:24:37 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.70] File does not exist: /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/requests
[Fri Feb 10 22:03:36 2012] [error] [client 192.168.1.178] invalid request-URI
```


----------



## dho (16. Feb. 2012)

und die mail.log

```
Feb  9 07:00:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:00:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:00:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:00:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:00:03 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[3980]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:00:12 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[8487]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:00:16 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10291]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:00:17 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10327]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:05:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:05:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:05:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:05:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:05:01 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10386]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:10:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:10:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:10:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:10:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:10:01 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10464]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:10:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10470]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:15:02 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:15:02 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:15:02 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:15:02 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:15:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10529]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:20:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:20:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:20:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:20:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:20:01 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10602]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:20:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10608]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:25:02 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:25:02 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:25:02 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:25:02 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:25:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10667]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:30:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:30:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:30:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:30:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:30:01 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10737]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:30:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10743]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:35:02 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:35:02 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:35:02 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:35:02 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:35:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10802]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:40:01 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:40:01 dhoserv pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:40:01 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:40:01 dhoserv imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::1], time=0
Feb  9 07:40:01 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10880]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:40:02 dhoserv postfix/sendmail[10886]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Feb  9 07:45:02 dhoserv pop3d: Connection, ip=[::1]
Feb  9 07:45:02 dhoserv imapd: Connection, ip=[::1]
```


----------



## dho (20. Feb. 2012)

Hm?? Hat niemand eine Idee?
Till waren diese logs die, die du sehen wolltest?
Als Dienst kann ich ISPConfig nicht finden. Ich habe in der Konsole ein ps aux ausgeführt, was mir meines erachtens alle gestartete Dienste anzeigt.  Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Dienst von ISPConfig heißt und wie ich ihn starten kann? Liegt er auch in /etc/init.d/ ?


----------



## nowayback (20. Feb. 2012)

Kann es sein, dass sich dein "root" user nicht mehr lokal anmelden kann? Evtl. Shell auf /bin/false geändert oder son Kram? Und was ist denn bitte die "`Admin-Gruppe`" ?

Das Problem welches du hast, sollte keines sein, was vom ISPConfig her kommt.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2012)

> Als Dienst kann ich ISPConfig nicht finden. Ich habe in der Konsole ein ps aux ausgeführt, was mir meines erachtens alle gestartete Dienste anzeigt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Dienst von ISPConfig heißt und wie ich ihn starten kann? Liegt er auch in /etc/init.d/ ?


ISPConfig ist kein Dienst, daher musst Du ihn auch nicht extra starten. Damit die Weboberfläche verfügbar ist, startest Du einfach apache.


----------



## dho (21. Feb. 2012)

@ novayback
ich kann root lokal wie auch per ssh von meinem Rechner und von meinem Handy aus anmelden. aber nur innerhalb meines Netzwerkes, von aussen geht nix. 
Das ist meine gringstes Problem, weil ich mein, das das an meinem Router liegen könnte (Portweiterleitung).
Ich habe versucht einen weiteren User anzulegen für einen exteren ssh-Zugang von meinem Handy aus. Dazu habe ich versucht folgendes Tutorial nachzuarbeiten:

Thomas Maetz » HowTo: OpenSSH-Server konfigurieren (mit Authentifizierung über öffentliche Schlüssel)

Daher auch die "admin-Gruppe.

@ Till
ich habe apache per "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" gestartet
Es kommt die Meldung:

 * Starting web server apache2
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server`s fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.1.251 for ServerName
httpd (pid 2026) already running

Die Weboberfläche von ISPConfig ist weiterhin nicht erreichbar.


----------



## Till (22. Feb. 2012)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap

und

iptables -L


----------



## dho (22. Feb. 2012)

Hi Till
netstat -tap bringt:

```
Aktive Internetverbindungen (Server und stehende Verbindungen)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      1126/mysqld     
tcp        0      0 *:netbios-ssn           *:*                     LISTEN      905/smbd        
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN      1323/spamd.pid  
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      1999/apache2    
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      1999/apache2    
tcp        0      0 *:tproxy                *:*                     LISTEN      1999/apache2    
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      1917/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp        0      0 dhoserv:domain          *:*                     LISTEN      1130/named      
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN      1130/named      
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      910/sshd        
tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN      1158/cupsd      
tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN      1130/named      
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      1999/apache2    
tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN      905/smbd        
tcp        0      0 dhoserv:ssh             Grauzellenbeschle:49716 VERBUNDEN   15252/0         
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      1891/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      1871/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      1837/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      1917/pure-ftpd (SER
tcp6       0      0 [::]:domain             [::]:*                  LISTEN      1130/named      
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ssh                [::]:*                  LISTEN      910/sshd        
tcp6       0      0 localhost:ipp           [::]:*                  LISTEN      1158/cupsd      
tcp6       0      0 localhost:953           [::]:*                  LISTEN      1130/named      
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      1857/couriertcpd
```
und iptables -L


```
Chain INPUT (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination         
fail2ban-ssh  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            multiport dports ssh 
DROP       tcp  --  anywhere             127.0.0.0/8         
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
DROP       all  --  base-address.mcast.net/4  anywhere            
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_IN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere            
PUB_OUT    all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain INT_IN (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain INT_OUT (0 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain PAROLE (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain PUB_IN (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp destination-unreachable 
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-reply 
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp time-exceeded 
ACCEPT     icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            icmp echo-request 
PAROLE     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ssh 
ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere            udp dpt:www 
DROP       icmp --  anywhere             anywhere            
DROP       all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain PUB_OUT (4 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere            

Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)
target     prot opt source               destination         
RETURN     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
```


----------



## Till (23. Feb. 2012)

ISPConfig läuft. Du hast aber eine Firewall installiert die nicht in der Installationsaleitung steht und diese blockt ispconfig und diverse andere Dienste, daher kannst Du sie auch nicht erreichen. Entweder Du rekonfigurierst die Firewall so dass sie den Zugang frei gibt oder Du installierst sie komplett da sie soweiso mit der Firewall in ISPConfig kollidieren würde.


----------



## dho (26. Feb. 2012)

Hi Till,
ich fall aus allen Wolken! Ich komm gar nicht mehr mit. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wo da einen weitere Firewall herkommt. 
Bitte erklär mir mal woran du das erkannt hast? (Das ist ernst gemeint!) Und bitte auch welche Firewall da läuft.
Kann sie durch ein upgrade mit gekommen sein?
Ich würde sie deinstallieren. Eine reicht meines erachtens.
Danke schön


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

> Bitte erklär mir mal woran du das erkannt hast?


Die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L



> Und bitte auch welche Firewall da läuft.


Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen, viellicht hast die auch nur die ISPConfig firewall in weiten Teilen umkonfigureiert und alle standard Ports geschlossen und so Sachen gemacht wi Port 80 auf UDP zu öffnen was keinen Sinn macht, da Port 80 http ist. Der Name der Software welche die iptables Regeln angelegt hat steht da nicht drin.

Du kannst ja mal die Ausgabe von:

ls /etc/init.d

posten.


----------



## dho (27. Feb. 2012)

die Ausgabe von ls /etc/init.d


```
amavis             clamav-daemon       courier-pop-ssl    ddclient                failsafe-x    irqbalance         network-interface           plymouth-log     quota     rsync      spamassassin          udevmonitor          urandom
apache2            clamav-freshclam    cron               dmesg                   fancontrol    jailkit            network-interface-security  plymouth-splash  quotarpc  rsyslog    ssh                   udevtrigger          winbind
apparmor           console-setup       cryptdisks         dns-clean               grub-common   killprocs          nmbd                        plymouth-stop    rc        saslauthd  stop-bootlogd         ufw                  x11-common
atd                courier-authdaemon  cryptdisks-early   dovecot                 halt          lm-sensors         ntp                         postfix          rc.local  sendsigs   stop-bootlogd-single  umountfs
bastille-firewall  courier-imap        cryptdisks-enable  ecryptfs-utils-restore  hostname      module-init-tools  ondemand                    pppd-dns         rcS       single     sudo                  umountnfs.sh
bind9              courier-imap-ssl    cryptdisks-udev    ecryptfs-utils-save     hwclock       mysql              openbsd-inetd               procps           README    skeleton   udev                  umountroot
bootlogd           courier-pop         cups               fail2ban                hwclock-save  networking         plymouth                    pure-ftpd-mysql  reboot    smbd       udev-finish           unattended-upgrades
```


----------



## Till (28. Feb. 2012)

Du Hast bei Dir die ufw Firewall installiert. Stopp die mal mit:

/etc/init.d/ufw stop


----------



## dho (29. Feb. 2012)

Hi Till,
ein /etc/init.d/ufw stop bringt:

```
Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
utility, e.g. service ufw stop

Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop ufw
```
Also versuchte ich /etc/service ufw stop
Das stopte ufw.
Kann ufw durch ein upgrade mitgekommen sein?


----------

